# Potato Salad



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2009)

YouTube - Solid Potato Salad - The Ross Sisters (1944)


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

I can do that.   That's crazy triple talent. I am not sure I would want to be that close with my siblings though (finishing number).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2009)

Never mind the finishing number. A lot of what's in the middle is pretty creepy, really..


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol:...I was just about to write that, even though I could appreciate the talent, there was something a little creepy about it all...


----------

